# Dana White on Roy Nelson: "He's an Absolute Pain in the Ass"



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> The love/hate relationship between UFC president Dana White and his troublesome heavyweight Roy Nelson continues, as a recent interview with Yahoo! Sports suggests White still thinks Nelson is the most irritating thing in MMA.
> 
> This despite Nelson, who today stands as somewhat of a cult hero in the sport, racking up three straight wins in recent UFC appearances.
> 
> ...


I think it's also interesting to note how underpaid Roy is

Roy 24/24 most he gets is 48,000 per fight

Nog 250,000
Mir 200,000
Hunt 160,000
Werdum 100,000
Kongo 70/70
Vera 70/70
Silva 70/70
Gonzaga 67/67
Cormier 63/63
Struve 58/58
Rothwell 52/52
Johnson 26/26
Barry 22/22
Herman 21/21
Browne 20/20
Schaub 18/18


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

John8204 said:


> I think it's also interesting to note how underpaid Roy is
> 
> Roy 24/24 most he gets is 48,000 per fight


I think the most interesting note is that despite Dana's negative attitude towards Roy, he's still handed him 5 post fight bonuses from onlu 9 fights.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I like Roy.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

So Roy is two wins away from a title shot basically. He beats moicic then beats either reem, werdum, bigfoot, or DC and he gets his shot. My guess is he will get Bigfoot if he defeats Moicic.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> I think the most interesting note is that despite Dana's negative attitude towards Roy, he's still handed him 5 post fight bonuses from onlu 9 fights.


Meh... look at the events

1st - KO of the night was between Mitrione (who he hates more) and Howard on the prelim (who he fired)

2nd - little more competition (Okami got a KO) but it was the co-main event

3rd - FOTN I believe it was more Werdum, Riddle/Martinez was good but it was a prelim and Condit/Diaz was obviously not going to get it.

4th - KOTN was actually split between him and Hardy as none of the fights were FOTN worthy.

5th - KOTN he wasn't going to give it to Jon Jones


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Meh... look at the events
> 
> 1st - KO of the night was between Mitrione (who he hates more) and Howard on the prelim (who he fired)
> 
> ...


The reason why he cut Howard was not because he disliked him though. He cut him cos he lost 3 in a row and his first 2 fights could have gone either way. The KO wasn't technically very impressive but he was down on the scorecards and he landed a KO punch with 5 seconds remaining.









Mitrione KO'd Big Baby with a 1,2,2 while walking backwards, 5 seconds into the second round.









There was heaps of (T)KOs on the Florian V Gomi card, Jorge Rivera had a good one over Quarry.









Can't find GIFs of Okami V Linhares or Caol Uno V Tibau but I remember Yushin dominating that fight and Tibau almost killing Uno.

Gerald Harris destroyed Mario Miranda. I can't be bothered going through all the cards but I think if Dana wanted to shaft Roy he could have a lot more often than he has.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Nelson got the KO, most of those were TKO's and I believe in some cases it was political. Dana hate Mitrione and he wasn't going to give Harris another bonus because then he would have fired a fight who fought three times, got three bonuses and was cut for one bad fight.

That was the one time Dana could have given it to someone else.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Does Dana even pick who gets the bonuses I think they have some other guy do that.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Dana does the bonuses, I believe that's actually his major job dealing with and paying talent.

We just saw with the last fight Dana wanted to give the bonus to JDS, Tyson told him to go with Grant.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Isnt Roy still on his TUF contract pay?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Killz said:


> Isnt Roy still on his TUF contract pay?


I doubt that. Isn't that contract eight fights or so away¿ I'm actually wondering why there is so much animosity against Nelson. Isn't he quite a fan favorite¿ At least he could be sort of a identifying figure for all those overweight couch potatoes out there.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

It is a surprise to me to have someone saying something that bad about Roy. Anybody knows any compromising behavior from his part, anyway. I never heard any.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Roy is one of my favorite fighters maybe my favorite HW partially because he pisses of Dana so much but he really won me over in his JDS fight he lost but showed real heart would love to see him be champ one day just to piss of Dana. Dana always says "I will give him props when he beats someone good" I remember when he said it in tuf after Roy beatdown Kimbo and dana said big whoop I will give him respect when he does something good Roy wins the whole damn competition and i don't think dana said anything.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> I doubt that. Isn't that contract eight fights or so away¿ I'm actually wondering why there is so much animosity against Nelson. Isn't he quite a fan favorite¿ At least he could be sort of a identifying figure for all those overweight couch potatoes out there.


I thought it was a 3 year contract, rather than a specific number of fights contract? Could be wrong though.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Killz said:


> I thought it was a 3 year contract, rather than a specific number of fights contract? Could be wrong though.


I guess we will find out his next fight. Since his last fight has been his eight fight since his win over schaub. 

I thought he was supposed to be given a guaranteed 8 fights within a 3 year period unless something like an injury prolongs it.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

A random google search brought up this info:



> Six-figure contract
> The winners of the first three seasons of The Ultimate Fighter competition, and certain runners-up depending on their performance in their competition finals, receive the touted "six-figure" contract to fight in the UFC. These contracts are specifically three-year contracts with a guaranteed first year. Each year consists of three fights, the first year's purse per fight consists of $12,000 guaranteed with a $12,000 win bonus (a maximum of $24,000 per fight), the second year's purse per fight is $16,000 with a $16,000 win bonus (a maximum of $32,000 per fight) and the third year's purse per fight is at $22,000 with a $22,000 win bonus (a maximum of $44,000 per fight). A TUF winner who goes 9-0 can earn $300,000 total on the contract, but only $150,000 is guaranteed for all three years if 9 fights are fought. Those that have not won the competition can still fight in the UFC. Their contracts however are not the same as the six-figure deal above.


Source: https://sites.google.com/site/tufindetail/six-figure-contract


Dont know if that is true, or that it applies to Nelson? that site is not really a legit source but I seem to remember MMAfighting.com, or Bloody Elbow, someone like that, reporting something similar a few years ago?


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Dana talking about requisite's for title shots when Chael jumps a the line in a whole new division.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Killz said:


> A random google search brought up this info:
> 
> 
> Source: https://sites.google.com/site/tufindetail/six-figure-contract
> ...


I don't know about the actual numbers but I do recall that being the way it is structured.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Iuanes said:


> Dana talking about requisite's for title shots when Chael jumps a the line in a whole new division.


*sigh*

Why does this get bought up again and again. Think it through. Hendo got injured. Nobody else wanted the fight. So we had either Chael... or Bones not fighting at all. Dana said not one single LHW apart from Chael called him to ask for the shot after news broken that Hendo fecked up his knee. And if you care to recall you'll find not one LHW complained about it when Chael got the shot.

Blame the rest of the LHW division being a bunch of frilly blouses, not Chael.

Thank god for Gustaf showing a pair of stones and asking for Bones right now.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Roy is my favorite heavyweight, by far.

Doubt, he'll ever get a title shot though. I think UFC don't want him as champion. The fact is, as talented as Roy is, he looks like a fat bum. You could just see the boxing crowd pointing at the UFC's heavy champion and laughing at the sports legitimacy.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Why does this get bought up again and again. Think it through. Hendo got injured. Nobody else wanted the fight. So we had either Chael... or Bones not fighting at all. Dana said not one single LHW apart from Chael called him to ask for the shot after news broken that Hendo fecked up his knee. And if you care to recall you'll find not one LHW complained about it when Chael got the shot.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure people are blaming Dana not Chael and him taking a fight he could never win on short notice for the payday has nothing to do with them setting up a title fight when all of the top contenders were healthy and free.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Roy annoys me. Like him as a fighter but not as a person. Still pissed off bout the whole "ill cut to 205 if I get x number of facebook likes" then he did but didn't cut and said he was kidding. Boooooo.


----------



## LikeABoss88 (Feb 3, 2013)

Roy Nelson needs to shave that beard, man. Enough is enough.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Why does this get bought up again and again. Think it through. Hendo got injured. Nobody else wanted the fight. So we had either Chael... or Bones not fighting at all. Dana said not one single LHW apart from Chael called him to ask for the shot after news broken that Hendo fecked up his knee. And if you care to recall you'll find not one LHW complained about it when Chael got the shot.
> 
> ...


Because Gustaf exposed the lie when he said he wasn't offered the fight and Dana backtracked and claimed he didn't want to "ruin" other fight cards. Though he had no problem asking Gustaf's opponent to face Jones. 

The nobodies where Shogun and Machida and that was likely it. There were tons of guys that would have taken that fight but Dana was likely only looking at his main event six figures a fight guys.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Words cannot express how badly I want Burger King to sponsor Roy Nelson just to see how much he would ham it up. I burst out in hysterics just thinking about it.


Also <3 Roy


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Roy is lovable indeed but maybe he is a bit stupid. Anyone who signs up to have so many fights on one contract for such little pay and (at such great risk to their health) needs a good shaking. Was forrest griffin getting paid peanuts 8 wins after TUF? Roy should be commanding at least 100g's to show now. Theres only a few heavyweights I would want to watch more then him. Maybe this is why Dana calls him stoooopid all the time.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Words cannot express how badly I want Burger King to sponsor Roy Nelson just to see how much he would ham it up. I burst out in hysterics just thinking about it.
> 
> 
> Also <3 Roy


Hes getting there. He had http://www.wildwingrestaurants.com plastered all over his crouch in the Kongo fight.

Clearly, using Roy to advertise food is the way to go... unless you serve a line of healthy food... in which case, maybe not a great idea.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Hes getting there. He had http://www.wildwingrestaurants.com plastered all over his crouch in the Kongo fight.
> 
> Clearly, using Roy to advertise food is the way to go... unless you serve a line of healthy food... in which case, maybe not a great idea.


Is it though?? Is it really?? At first i thought it was but thinking more about it i feel realistically its the opposite. 

I know if i had a fast food restaurant i would not want my logo plastered on someone who looks fat as shit which is something that looks gross, something that people fear will happen if they eat fast food, something that looks unhealthy, something that is already considered to go hand in hand with the food you are serving, you are basically just saying yeah you feel look fat and gross but look you can still kick ass. Sure he can kick ass but i dont think people believe they will be able to have the fighting skills of Roy if they just eat buncha fast food and become fat.

Id want someone in shape, buff, healthy, cardio for days, to advertise my food. But thats just me.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I dont understand why people hate Roy so much, he puts on fun fights. Who cares about the beard, hair, and belly? Also How could Burger King or McD's go " you know are products are not good for people and represent health and weight problems with America but ya know lets put someone healthy and in great shape on the poster!" What? How is that their target audience. Guys like Roy are their target audience and they know it. Roy is just a normal guy who fights, he doesnt care about the politics and all the bullshit nor sucking off Dana White. he just throws bombs and fights. Thats it. Why is this so difficult for Dana to deal with. I will really be glad when Dana is long gone. If the sport dies so be it. Listening to Dana talk is painful.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

EVERLOST said:


> I dont understand why people hate Roy so much, he puts on fun fights. Who cares about the beard, hair, and belly? Also How could Burger King or McD's go " you know are products are not good for people and represent health and weight problems with America but ya know lets put someone healthy and in great shape on the poster!" What? How is that their target audience. Guys like Roy are their target audience and they know it. Roy is just a normal guy who fights, he doesnt care about the politics and all the bullshit nor sucking off Dana White. he just throws bombs and fights. Thats it. Why is this so difficult for Dana to deal with. I will really be glad when Dana is long gone. If the sport dies so be it. Listening to Dana talk is painful.


This is so very very wrong.
When i walk into fast food stores i see mostly teenagers who are normal weight. Hell i enjoy fast food and im far from fat.

If you believe only overweight people eat mcdonalds then you are out of your mind. Why do you think Mcdonalds whole advertisement campaign has been about making their food seem healthy??? 

Not a single fast food chain will advertise their food on disgusting fat slobs sitting on the couch while sweating. 
They already have the fat **** demography. They arnt advertising for them because that would be absolutely retarded. And most fat people dont actually want to be fat.. they dont want to see a commercial that says "Eat this and you will be even MORE of a disgusting fat ****.." 

You know nothing over advertising.



> "He jumped up on the Octagon [after beating Kimbo Slice] and said to me, 'Go get me a Whopper,' *as if Burger King or McDonald's would ever want to have a guy who looks like that endorsing [its] product*. He thinks he's funny, but to me, he's an idiot."


Why do you think Dana said that??? Cause he knows the basic principal of advertisement.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Is it though?? Is it really?? At first i thought it was but thinking more about it i feel realistically its the opposite.
> 
> I know if i had a fast food restaurant i would not want my logo plastered on someone who looks fat as shit which is something that looks gross, something that people fear will happen if they eat fast food, something that looks unhealthy, something that is already considered to go hand in hand with the food you are serving, you are basically just saying yeah you feel look fat and gross but look you can still kick ass. Sure he can kick ass but i dont think people believe they will be able to have the fighting skills of Roy if they just eat buncha fast food and become fat.
> 
> Id want someone in shape, buff, healthy, cardio for days, to advertise my food. But thats just me.


Think it through Side. Everybody knows fast food makes you fat. This is undeniable. Everybody assumes being fat = unhealthy. What Roy brings is the illusion that you can eat loads of McDonalds, be a fat fecker, and still be healthy.

"Thats right kids. You too can be a fat c*unt and fight in the UFC.

I'm loving it"


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Well Barkley did get a taco bell commercial when he was fat as hell. That is an outlier though shitty for you food companies usually use outliers on the other end of physical appearance to create the illusion that it is totally alright to eat their food or drink their sugar water.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Think it through Side. Everybody knows fast food makes you fat. This is undeniable. Everybody assumes being fat = unhealthy. What Roy brings is the illusion that you can eat loads of McDonalds, be a fat fecker, and still be healthy.
> 
> "Thats right kids. You too can be a fat c*unt and fight in the UFC.
> 
> I'm loving it"


No you think it through. Fast food companies have been making commercials for a very long time and they always try to make their food look tasty and healthy.

Though everyone knows fast food is unhealthy you dont advertise it that way EVER. That is the WHOLE point of advertising it. To get the image of healthy tasty looking food with in shape people smiling and eating it. Aslong as they see commercials that make it look good and healthy people could care less. But if you start advertising the food truthfully... well... your stock will plummet major. Plus burgers dont give you fighting skills and being fat isnt something anyone strives for. Just common sense man. get real.


This isnt even an argument to be honest.
Fast Food advertisements have been around for years and they dont advertise their food with fat unhealthy slobs.

Its just fact... move on.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

SideWays222 said:


> No you think it through. Fast food companies have been making commercials for a very long time and they always try to make their food look tasty and healthy.
> 
> Though everyone knows fast food is unhealthy you dont advertise it that way EVER. That is the WHOLE point of advertising it. To get the image of healthy tasty looking food with in shape people smiling and eating it. Aslong as they see commercials that make it look good and healthy people could care less. But if you start advertising the food truthfully... well... your stock will plummet major. Plus burgers dont give you fighting skills and being fat isnt something anyone strives for. Just common sense man. get real.
> 
> ...


If they used Roy Nelson, they still wouldn't be using a 'fat unhealthy slob' to advertise. I think it would actually be a brilliant plan on their part.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> If they used Roy Nelson, they still wouldn't be using a 'fat unhealthy slob' to advertise. I think it would actually be a brilliant plan on their part.












yeah thats brilliant. Cause thats what people want to strive to look like??? You guys realize its about looks when it comes to food. Nobody will think they will fight like roy. They might on the other hand believe they will look like him.

Exactly you think its brilliant because you and most people on here dont seem to understand the first thing about advertising.

Yes just looking at him makes me want to buy a burger. Because its the fat people you need to motivate to go buy fast food right???

Give me a break. Lawl


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

SideWays222 said:


> yeah thats brilliant. Cause thats what people want to strive to look like??? You guys realize its about looks when it comes to food. Nobody will thinks they will fight like roy. They might on the other hand believe they will look like him.
> 
> Exactly you think its brilliant because you and most people on here dont seem to understand the first thing about advertising.


The success of my business most likely means I actually do understand at least the basics of advertising, thanks. The point is, people will look at Roy and think 'hmm, he's fat, but he's healthy.' It's a tactic to reach those people who can't lose the pounds they want to for whatever reason. 'Yeah, I might be fat, but at least I can be healthy.'


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> The success of my business most likely means I actually do understand at least the basics of advertising, thanks. The point is, people will look at Roy and think 'hmm, he's fat, but he's healthy.' It's a tactic to reach those people who can't lose the pounds they want to for whatever reason. 'Yeah, I might be fat, but at least I can be healthy.'


Are you kidding me??

Who the hell do you think will look at that and think "Hmmm i might be fat but if i eat burger king i can also be healthy"??

What hell is going on here.... have i entered the god damn twilight zone. 

And you are not trying to get the fat people to go buy fast food as they most likely already do. You are trying to go for the normal people. And with that type of advertisement you are also getting the fat people who want to believe the food is healthy even though realistically they know its not but if they had will power they probably would not be fat to begin with.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

SideWays222 said:


> Are you kidding me??
> 
> Who the hell do you think will look at that and think "Hmmm i might be fat but if i eat burger king i can also be healthy"??
> 
> ...


It's not about the Whoppers or the Big Macs of the business, it's a tactic to sell more salads and their healthy meal options. Perhaps I should have chosen my words better, not 'fat' per say, but the slightly overweight. Even people who are perhaps dieting, who have friends that want to eat out with them. It's showing an alternative to the normal greasy things.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> It's not about the Whoppers or the Big Macs of the business, it's a tactic to sell more salads and their healthy meal options. Perhaps I should have chosen my words better, not 'fat' per say, but the slightly overweight. Even people who are perhaps dieting, who have friends that want to eat out with them. It's showing an alternative to the normal greasy things.


Yeah cause showing a fat guy instead of a normal,fit guy eating a salad makes you really want to get that salad right???

Cause mcdonalds is the place to go if you want a salad right??

Cause you and everyone here are much smarter then all the people working for these massive multi billion dollar corporations who have never had the genius idea of putting a fat athlete eating their salads right???




:laugh:

This is too much. I need a break.



> as if Burger King or McDonald's would ever want to have a guy who looks like that endorsing [its] product. He thinks he's funny, but to me, he's an idiot."


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah cause showing a fat guy instead of a normal,fit guy eating a salad makes you really want to get that salad right???
> 
> Cause mcdonalds is the place to go if you want a salad right??
> 
> ...


That's the whole point though breh, it isn't the place you you think of when you think you want a salad or any of their other health conscious items, that's what they're trying to change and this would be a good way to do it. No one here is claiming to be smarter than the people in the positions you mention, but just because they hold a position in a corporation in western society doesn't mean that they are the best people for the job. Your point is moot when it comes to that comparison.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> No you think it through. Fast food companies have been making commercials for a very long time and they always try to make their food look tasty and healthy.
> 
> Though everyone knows fast food is unhealthy you dont advertise it that way EVER. That is the WHOLE point of advertising it. To get the image of healthy tasty looking food with in shape people smiling and eating it. Aslong as they see commercials that make it look good and healthy people could care less. But if you start advertising the food truthfully... well... your stock will plummet major. Plus burgers dont give you fighting skills and being fat isnt something anyone strives for. Just common sense man. get real.
> 
> ...


But thats my point. Roy Nelson is one of those *very* rare people that are fat feckers and very healthy. And the reality is that fat people spend the most money on junk food. So, no matter what face they try to present on mainstream TV, the stupid fat portion of the McDonalds eating demographic ( a LARGE portion of their income at the very least ) would not be put off even slightly by Roy Nelson being the front man. In fact, I'd wager they would probably eat more of it - as opposed to seeing some hunky athlete. And if some uneducated heathen points to Roy Nelson as being a fat slob? Show him knocking out Kongo and watch them buy 4 extra Big Macs in amazement.

Also, do you really have to take my stupid ramblings so literally? I'm being semi-silly. Obviously no multi billion dollar organization is going to front themselves with Roy Nelson. I'm only considering this shit for entertainment.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Soojooko said:


> a LARGE portion of their income at the very least.


I see what you did there ;p



Soojooko said:


> Also, do you really have to take my stupid ramblings so literally? I'm being semi-silly. Obviously no multi billion dollar organization is going to front themselves with Roy Nelson. *I'm only considering this shit for entertainment.*


You and me both, breh, you and me both.


----------



## LikeABoss88 (Feb 3, 2013)

If you work out then you can eat McDonalds and not worry about it.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I think this is all part of the Roy Nelson gimmick. Dana is corporate America and Roy is the every man. Dana just says stuff like this to promote him, not him hurt him.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

LikeABoss88 said:


> If you work out then you can eat McDonalds and not worry about it.


Not really. You don't have to be fat to be unhealthy.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> That's the whole point though breh, it isn't the place you you think of when you think you want a salad or any of their other health conscious items, that's what they're trying to change and this would be a good way to do it. No one here is claiming to be smarter than the people in the positions you mention, but just because they hold a position in a corporation in western society doesn't mean that they are the best people for the job. Your point is moot when it comes to that comparison.


Roy Nelson does not look healthy. And fighting abilities dont come from food. When it comes to food its all about looks. Your point is moot because if EVERYONEs idea in this thread was a good one then it would have been done by now.

People want to LOSE weight. They dont want to stay fat but somehow convince themselves they can be like roy nelson. Anything Roy Nelson can advertise a fit athletic person would advertise better.

You know what a good way to advertise salads is??? "Hey i dont exercise often but i do come to mcdonalds and eat their salads" while a fit person is shown eating. THIS IS WHY ITS DONE THIS WAY AND NOT YOUR GUYS WAY. You guys arnt smarter then multiple multy dollar business who have very successful advertisement employees. 



Soojooko said:


> But thats my point. Roy Nelson is one of those *very* rare people that are fat feckers and very healthy. And the reality is that fat people spend the most money on junk food. So, no matter what face they try to present on mainstream TV, the stupid fat portion of the McDonalds eating demographic ( a LARGE portion of their income at the very least ) would not be put off even slightly by Roy Nelson being the front man. In fact, I'd wager they would probably eat more of it - as opposed to seeing some hunky athlete. And if some uneducated heathen points to Roy Nelson as being a fat slob? Show him knocking out Kongo and watch them buy 4 extra Big Macs in amazement.
> 
> Also, do you really have to take my stupid ramblings so literally? I'm being semi-silly. Obviously no multi billion dollar organization is going to front themselves with Roy Nelson. I'm only considering this shit for entertainment.


No that will never happen. You guys live in some imaginary world where showing people that salads make you fat is a good idea. And yes thats the only point that people will take from having Roy Nelson on there. Not only will their burgers make you fat but now you guys want the image of Fat and Salads to go hand in hand.

These ideas are the worst i have heard in a long time. Quiet frankly im shocked im not hearing them from a 9th grader. As you guys are the ones thinking inside this box and convincing yourselves that i have not thought about the stuff you guys mentioned. Even though i quiet frankly have but im also thinking about it realistically and also what target audience fast food stores go for. 

And you seem to not understand that the FAT PEOPLE are already buying fast food. They are already in their pocket. Saying that if a fat person will buy 4 big macs in amazment of seeing roy eat one and knocking Kongo out is like saying that if a buff guy eats a whopper all of America will go buy 4 whoppers to try and be buff. The way you advertise food is by making it look tasty... . And fat + food is not tasty for most. Seeing a fat guy eating a burger makes them think of grease. Hell it makes me think of grease... im grossed out by the idea just by thinking about it. On the other hand if you make it look healthy but still delicious looking you get people away from all those bad thoughts regarding fast food. Hell i know fast food isnt healthy but when i see a burger king commercial i want nothing more then to chow down on one of those and its because they are making it look not as bad as it really is.

*And you guys want a fat guy to go buy a salad??? Good luck with that. If it aint tasty they wont eat it. And any fat guy smart enough to try and change themselves and go eat salads is also smart enough to not allow himself to go in to fast food stores.* not to mention that is a dumb demography to go for since its very few and far between.


If these two posts arnt enough reasons as to why your ideas are horrible then we can just end it here cause there is no reason to go further.



*The only smart campaign that fast food stores would be willing to have Roy on is if he decides to cut down to 205 or change his body to a fitter body. Then in the commercials they can claim that Roy lost all the weight and gained muscle due to eating at their store. Kinda like what Subway did with Jarad. And if he wins his first fight at 205??? That would make great commercial footage.*


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The guy is an idiot, he just too to Twitter saying he doesn't use PED's and thats why he doesn't look like the other fighters...way to shit on your own division and the bosses you work for!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Roy Nelson does not look healthy. And fighting abilities dont come from food. When it comes to food its all about looks. Your point is moot because if EVERYONEs idea in this thread was a good one then it would have been done by now.
> 
> People want to LOSE weight. They dont want to stay fat but somehow convince themselves they can be like roy nelson. Anything Roy Nelson can advertise a fit athletic person would advertise better.
> 
> .


oooh i wanna play! i think roy nelson would look better playing the model for a big n tall store than a fit athletic person. i also think roy nelson makes a better "before" fat guy for athletic equipment or a gym than an athletic dude would. )

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

SideWays222 said:


> Roy Nelson does not look healthy. And fighting abilities dont come from food. When it comes to food its all about looks. Your point is moot because if EVERYONEs idea in this thread was a good one then it would have been done by now.
> 
> People want to LOSE weight. They dont want to stay fat but somehow convince themselves they can be like roy nelson. Anything Roy Nelson can advertise a fit athletic person would advertise better.
> 
> ...


Alright, we'll all have to agree to disagree since you are taking this way too seriously. I was defending it for entertainment, not to have people get all worked up and yelling :laugh: 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Alright, we'll all have to agree to disagree since you are taking this way too seriously. I was defending it for entertainment, not to have people get all worked up and yelling :laugh:
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Yelling??? Thats in your head girl. Im typing.



Ape City said:


> oooh i wanna play! i think roy nelson would look better playing the model for a big n tall store than a fit athletic person. i also think roy nelson makes a better "before" fat guy for athletic equipment or a gym than an athletic dude would. )
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



He would also make good Axe/Outdoor woods/ type commercials. Think of Roy Cutting wood (He has that beard) and then him knocking out a bear with his fists that tries and bully him and take his food and then it cuts to "Jacks Axe.. Only for the toughest" In that really manly voice that i hear gets paid alot of cash per word. I also heard that the voice that does movie trailers make a sht load bank. (Random facts brought to you by SideWays)


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

SideWays222 said:


> Yelling??? Thats in your head girl. Im typing.


It is generally accepted, in the English speaking world at least, that words that are typed in all caps is yelling. Your excessive use of question marks also indicates that you are worked up. If I misread these signs however, I deeply apologize.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> It is generally accepted, in the English speaking world at least, that words that are typed in all caps is yelling. Your excessive use of question marks also indicates that you are worked up. If I misread these signs however, I deeply apologize.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Its also used as a way to identify key words when typing alot or make people notice the obvious points that they are trying to ignore so they dont have to counter argue it.

And if i typed it all in Caps then yea you would have a point but i obviously did not.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Roy Nelson does not look healthy. And fighting abilities dont come from food. When it comes to food its all about looks. Your point is moot because if EVERYONEs idea in this thread was a good one then it would have been done by now.
> 
> People want to LOSE weight. They dont want to stay fat but somehow convince themselves they can be like roy nelson. Anything Roy Nelson can advertise a fit athletic person would advertise better.
> 
> ...


Dude, I'm not some idiot. I know what the ad companies are doing. The reason the front men/women for these food chains are fit and healthy is because the *popular* stars are all fit and healthy. But believe me, if a big fat motherfecker was popular, they would use him too. Because hes *popular*. Thats the key thing. Nothing to do with a body type.

All im doing is kicking back and considering the amusing question: What if the UFC was a huge global sport and somebody like Roy Nelson was a big star. Would he get sponsorship with fast food chains? My money says he would. You might think im wrong/mad, but how do you know? Wheres your context? There are not many examples of fat and popular sports people.

Anyhoo... you are getting riled at something you deem unfathomably stupid. I understand that. :hug:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Dude, I'm not some idiot. I know what the ad companies are doing. The reason the front men/women for these food chains are fit and healthy is because the *popular* stars are all fit and healthy. *But believe me, if a big fat motherfecker was popular, they would use him too. Because hes *popular*. Thats the key thing. Nothing to do with a body type.*
> 
> All im doing is kicking back and considering the amusing question: What if the UFC was a huge global sport and somebody like Roy Nelson was a big star. Would he get sponsorship with fast food chains? My money says he would. You might think im wrong/mad, but how do you know? Wheres your context? There are not many examples of fat and popular sports people.
> 
> Anyhoo... you are getting riled at something you deem unfathomably stupid. I understand that. :hug:


Wow...

Nothing to do with body type and just popularity??? Cause Multi Billion Dollars companies dont look at every detail when advertising their product. Especially considering body type has tons to do with Fast Food and there is ALOT of popular people out there.

Alright man iv read enough. 

We will just end it right here. Im done.

And look man i know you are not stupid. I just think this is a subject you are not thinking clearly about because you think admitting you are wrong is some kind of sign of weakness or embarrassing or w/e and that type of thought only gets stronger the more you argue cause then you are more invested. Hell there was a time i thought Roy would be a good face for Fast Food also but then i thought about it more realistically/professionally and realized i was wrong and i changed my opinion accordingly.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I eat fast food almost every single day and I'm far from overweight, in fact most people eat fast food quite often and a lot of these people aren't overweight.

The idea that fast food = overweight is very silly and stereotypical. It's a common stereotype that is about as inaccurate as the one that says marijuana will ruin your life forever if you try it once.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

M.C said:


> I eat fast food almost every single day and I'm far from overweight, in fact most people eat fast food quite often and a lot of these people aren't overweight.
> 
> The idea that fast food = overweight is very silly and stereotypical. It's a common stereotype that is about as accurate as the one that says marijuana will ruin your life forever if you try it once.


My thoughts exactly. I eat arguably more than my fair share of fast food, and you've all seen a picture of me, I'm very skinny.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> The way you advertise food is by making it look tasty... . And fat + food is not tasty for most. Seeing a fat guy eating a burger makes them think of grease. Hell it makes me think of grease... im grossed out by the idea just by thinking about it.


That's because you're not a born American. You're not yet used to that it's the country where people eat stuff like this:






:thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> I eat fast food almost every single day and I'm far from overweight, in fact most people eat fast food quite often and a lot of these people aren't overweight.
> 
> The idea that fast food = overweight is very silly and stereotypical. It's a common stereotype that is about as inaccurate as the one that says marijuana will ruin your life forever if you try it once.


Its the first thing i said.

"Most of the time when i walk in to fast food stores it is normal looking teenagers"

Which is even further evidence as to why Roy Nelson being the face would be a dumb idea. Skinny people arnt going to relate to Roy and want to become fat and knock people out.

P.S. You really should stop eating fast foot every day. Though you might not be fat there are other problems that it might cause that you cannot see. Just some friendly advice from one to another. 




Cowgirl said:


> My thoughts exactly. I eat arguably more than my fair share of fast food, and you've all seen a picture of me, I'm very skinny.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App



Mmmm yeah its just more evidence that proves what you were suggesting is ridiculous. "Mmm its so fat people can buy salads"

So if it was "Your thoughts exactly" then you should realize how stupid it is to have Roy on there.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Its the first thing i said.
> 
> "Most of the time when i walk in to fast food stores it is normal looking teenagers"
> 
> Which is even further evidence as to why Roy Nelson being the face would be a dumb idea. Skinny people arnt going to relate to Roy and want to become fat.


Fast food isn't about skinny people or fat people, it's food - everyone eats. If someone is popular and in the media a lot, if Roy was a popular champion, you can bet a fast food company would jump on the wagon to sponsor him if he was popular enough/drew enough attention.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> Fast food isn't about skinny people or fat people, it's food - everyone eats. If someone is popular and in the media a lot, if Roy was a popular champion, you can bet a fast food company would jump on the wagon to sponsor him if he was popular enough/drew enough attention.


Fast food is about image. You advertise a fat person eating it you put fat + food together. Its just the way the mind works. Fast Food stores do anything possible to make their food look healthy even though it is not. There is plenty of popular athletes out there and you can BET a fast food store will chose a fit guy rather then a fat guy. You guys act like Roy is the first fat athlete to grace sports. There is a reason they are not used to advertise food. There is nothing to gain from having Roy be their face. It can only hurt their product because then people will think that they will become fat and look like Roy. As you said people can eat fast food and not be fat BUT the reason America is so obese and it has alot to do with the amount of fast food they eat there is actual studies to support that. The FAT issue is the biggest problem Fast Food stores have and they do everything to get that image out of peoples head. If normal people started to believe that they will look like Roy then Burger king or Mcdonalds has just done considerable damage to their product. And Food goes hand in hand with weight and health so there is no way around that. 

Simply put

There is a reason they always use fit people to advertise their products.

Hell plenty of commercials have no popular person there to begin with. But one thing they all have in common is that they dont put










this in them.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Fast food is about image. You advertise a fat person eating it you put fat + food together. Its just the way the mind works. Fast Food stores do anything possible to make their food look healthy even though it is not. There is plenty of popular athletes out there and you can BET a fast food store will chose a fit guy rather then a fat guy. You guys act like Roy is the first fat athlete to grace sports. There is a reason they are not used to advertise food.


I've seen a thousand McDonald commercials and I've never seen a model on there. Everyone on there are average at best looking people, sometimes overweight old people spending time with their grand kids (acting of course) at a table inside the restaurant. 

You are correct that fast food like most businesses look for attractive people for their advertisements, but don't think for a second that if Roy was popular enough they wouldn't jump at the opportunity to have a huge star on their list, especially if he was universally well liked/had a colorful personality as he does.

edit - America has a lot of overweight people because American's tend to be content with their lives and not put in any work to keep in shape, they simply don't care and most jobs don't require any heavy movement/exercise. You can be fat while eating mostly healthy food if you don't do anything all day but sit around, fast food has little to do with it as we've already established, most people or many of them who eat fast food aren't fat, it comes down to not wanting to exercise and not having a lifestyle that allows your body to naturally burn what needs to be burned, healthy or non healthy.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> I've seen a thousand McDonald commercials and I've never seen a model on there. Everyone on there are average at best looking people, sometimes overweight old people spending time with their grand kids (acting of course) at a table inside the restaurant.
> 
> You are correct that fast food like most businesses look for attractive people for their advertisements, but don't think for a second that if Roy was popular enough they wouldn't jump at the opportunity to have a huge star on their list, especially if he was universally well liked/had a colorful personality as he does.


God... this is so stupid.

There are ALOT of universal liked athletes. They will ALWAYS go for the fit guy. He would have to be one of the most popular athletes in sports not just MMA. Which Roy Nelson will never be. Which just further proves that using a fat guy is a stupid idea since the only way you would do that is if he is extremellyyy popular. And the discussion was using Roy as he is right now not in some fictional universe where he is universally popular and liked. Hell its obvious to me you missed the whole point.

And average at best?? Are you kidding me?? Most of the girls they put on there are really pretty.

Simply put

There is a reason they always use fit people to advertise their products.

Hell plenty of commercials have no popular person there to begin with. But one thing they all have in common is that they dont put










this in them.



M.C said:


> I've seen a thousand McDonald commercials and I've never seen a model on there. Everyone on there are average at best looking people, sometimes overweight old people spending time with their grand kids (acting of course) at a table inside the restaurant.
> 
> You are correct that fast food like most businesses look for attractive people for their advertisements, but don't think for a second that if Roy was popular enough they wouldn't jump at the opportunity to have a huge star on their list, especially if he was universally well liked/had a colorful personality as he does.
> 
> edit - America has a lot of overweight people because American's tend to be content with their lives and not put in any work to keep in shape, they simply don't care and most jobs don't require any heavy movement/exercise. You can be fat while eating mostly healthy food if you don't do anything all day but sit around, fast food has little to do with it as we've already established, most people or many of them who eat fast food aren't fat, it comes down to not wanting to exercise and not having a lifestyle that allows your body to naturally burn what needs to be burned, healthy or non healthy.


This is what they use











Yea they are avereage??? :sarcastic12:

You must live in a really beautiful world.







You see a fat person?? They use good looking fit people.







Yes they are really not trying to make their food look healthy and trying to get the image of fat people to coexist with their food.






Yea those people are popular and not good looking.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> This is what they use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because that's whats popular. Fat people are not popular. But as MC said, you are fooling yourself if you think that they would jump at the chance of using a fat McDonalds loving dude if he was popular enough. Reason we dont see it is because its very rare.

It's not a stupid idea, as you like to point out. Popular stuff is what advertisers go after. Thats the key thing. Everything else comes a distant second.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> God... this is so stupid.
> 
> There are ALOT of universal liked athletes. They will ALWAYS go for the fit guy. He would have to be one of the most popular athletes in sports not just MMA. Which Roy Nelson will never be. Which just further proves that using a fat guy is a stupid idea since the only way you would do that is he is extremellyyy popular. And the discussion was using Roy as he is right now not in some fictional universe where he is universally popular.
> 
> ...


I've seen plenty of commercials with overweight people. Here's one I found by just searching McDonalds commerical's in Youtube. I've seen commericals with huge people, skinny people, average, good looking, old cripples, everything.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Because that's whats popular. Fat people are not popular. But as MC said, you are fooling yourself if you think that they would jump at the chance of using a fat McDonalds loving dude if he was popular enough. Reason we dont see it is because its very rare.
> 
> It's not a stupid idea, as you like to point out. Popular stuff is what advertisers go after. Thats the key thing. Everything else comes a distant second.


Your not advertising a fridge. You are advertising food. Getting Roy on there cause he is popular is not enough incentive for the damage they would do to their product. There is not a single market that Roy can target that they cant do with fit people who dont give out the image of "Eat my food and you too can be fat like me".

And if you look at the thread you will see we are talking about current Roy.

Atleast you guys are changing your nonsense to "Well if he was REALLY POPULAR blah blah blah". That a bit better.


Anyway my point is proven above. Il be going now. Il let you people talk to each other about how smart you guys are and how your ideas arnt completely stupid. :sarcastic09:

Bye now.






[/QUOTE]


2009?? The time that Mcdonalds took huge hits for exactly this. And realized they need to change their campaign completely if they want their stock to rise and people not be disgusted by their food.

Yes thats a very good example M.C. 

Hell im grossed out looking at that commercial.

:laugh:

Here if you think i am lying.

https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:MCD

And not even the year but exactly that month the mcdonalds stock was as some of the lowest it was that year. February and March 2009 were the worst that year.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Your not advertising a fridge. You are advertising food. Getting Roy on there cause he is popular is not enough incentive for the damage they would do to their product. There is not a single market that Roy can target that they cant do with fit people who dont give out the image of "Eat my food and you too can be fat like me".
> 
> And if you look at the thread you will see we are talking about current Roy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Your not advertising a fridge. You are advertising food. Getting Roy on there cause he is popular is not enough incentive for the damage they would do to their product. There is not a single market that Roy can target that they cant do with fit people who dont give out the image of "Eat my food and you too can be fat like me".
> 
> And if you look at the thread you will see we are talking about current Roy.
> 
> ...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> bye bye then. :bye01:


One last comment. Check my post again please.

:wink03:

:wink01:

:bye01:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> I've seen recent commercials with fat old people on my own TV sitting down eating on such commercials, the year has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Try as you might to disprove it, there are fat people in fast food commercials all the time and they wouldn't have any problem with Roy if he was popular enough.


I just did disprove it.

Yeah you see fat people everywhere.

Its okay you dont have to admit that you are wrong. I know you are thinking it.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> I just did disprove it.
> 
> Yeah you see fat people everywhere.
> 
> Its okay you dont have to admit that you are wrong. I know you are thinking it.


Wrong? I already said I've seen fat people on fast food commercials recently and linked a video of a fat person scarfing down some grub on a McDonalds commercial.

There are no more straws out there in reach, so please stop trying to grasp them.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> Wrong? I already said I've seen fat people on fast food commercials recently and linked a video of a fat person scarfing down some grub on a McDonalds commercial.
> 
> There are no more strings out there in reach, so please stop trying to grasp them.


Yeah you linked a video that looked disgusting. And you also linked a video to one of the worst years mcdonalds had AND the 2 worst months mcdonald had that year. I even linked proof.

Then Mcdonalds started making their food look healthy and using better healthier people to advertise their food and taadaa their stock went up. 

Yeah ofcourse YOU have seen it. Iv seen countless of fast foot commercials in the past week and iv only seen healthy fit looking people. But if it was up to you they would all be fat slobs. Lmao 

ray02: R.I.P MCdonalds if M.C. was in charge of your advertisement department. ray02:

GG M.C.

You tried and failed.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looking at that picture showing a protruding pot belly made me wonder how such a creature is able to function highly in this habitat. Goes against natural science. Apparently it has adopted survival mechanisms. A perfect analogy is the hippos. The hippos while rotund and portly are fairly slow compared to land animals, but are actually fearsome creatures which aren't afraid to tangle with crocodiles and lions. 

Hungry hungry hippo...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah you linked a video that looked disgusting. And you also linked a video to one of the worst years mcdonalds had AND the 2 worst months mcdonald had that year. I even linked proof.
> 
> Then Mcdonalds started making their food look healthy and using better healthier people to advertise their food and taadaa their stock went up.
> 
> ...


If it were up to me? I couldn't care less who they use, although yes they do use fat people back then and even now.

I'm sorry to see you getting so bent out of shape while trying to stand on what little ground you have with your argument, try to keep it calm nonetheless. :thumbsup:

edit - who sponsor's Roy now btw? Anybody know?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> If it were up to me? I couldn't care less who they use, although yes they do use fat people back then and even now.
> 
> I'm sorry to see you getting so bent out of shape while trying to stand on what little ground you have with your argument, try to keep it calm nonetheless. :thumbsup:


You dont even believe what you are saying. 

You have not made a single argument as to why a fat person would be good for advertising fast food.

You have posted a single disgusting video of a fat person eating fast food which was mcdonalds worst month and year and Mcdonalds later that year realized they need a brand new image for their food if they want their stock to rise.

Your only argument is "I have seen a fat person in a commercial" Lol. Im sure he was also a popular athlete too right?? Cause thats what they want. Haha

When i have posted 4 RECENT videos of mcdonalds commercials each having multiple people in them and none of them being fat. Including multiple videos of them using fit in shape athletes. 

And im the one with the "little ground" to stand on.

Hell you are as delusional as they come M.C.
I honestly kinda feel sorry for you after writing this post. It makes you seem really pathetic. You probably dont even realize that if they used Roy they would have to use the fact that he is fat a part of the advertisement campaign which would be a horrible idea and thus no point in getting Roy all together. Might as well get someone who isnt fat at that point.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> You dont even believe what you are saying.
> 
> You have not made a single argument as to why a fat person would be good for advertising fast food.
> 
> ...


A disgusting video of a fat person eating? It honestly sounds like you have some sort of personal issue regarding fat people, most people are perfectly okay with the commercial, there was nothing disgusting about it. As such, nobody really cares if there's fat people in fast food commercials, it doesn't freak anybody out or disgust anybody unless it's specifically designed to create that perception.

Yes you posted some recent videos of attractive people, if you will go back to my post I mentioned that they use attractive people, fat people, skinny people, old cripples, fat kids, everyone. 

What exactly is your point?


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Fat is the next gay... We are becoming such a soft society


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> You have not made a single argument as to why a fat person would be good for advertising fast food.


Picture the fat dude standing in the queue at McDonals trying to decide what to buy. He *wants* to buy 6 Big Macs but he feels guilty. He looks over to the posters and sees two beautiful young people sitting in the sun eating something reasonably healthy looking. Fat dude feels bad. He orders a Chicken Royal and small fries.

Now rewind. Imagine when he looks over to the poster he sees a picture of Roy Nelson. UFC fighter. MacDonalds lover. Fat bastard. He's going to feel pretty good about himself after seeing that and is more likely to buy the 6 Big Macs.

Sure, using pretty people in the ads might attempt at attracting pretty people to McDonalds. But I stick by my guns. If they use popular fat people in their ads, then fat people are more likely to spend more money.

And yes... I know... you disagree. But there no need to get al the way up there on your high horse and call an argument dumb. Have you worked in advertising? Its not always about money. McD use young people in their ads to change public perception, not make more money. Theres politics involved. After the McLibel business they needed to change and change fast.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> A disgusting video of a fat person eating? It honestly sounds like you have some sort of personal issue regarding fat people, most people are perfectly okay with the commercial, there was nothing disgusting about it.
> 
> Yes you posted some recent videos of attractive people, if you will go back to my post I mentioned that they use attractive people, fat people, skinny people, old cripples, fat kids, everyone.
> 
> What exactly is your point?


mmm yeah that commercial you posted obviously looked disgusting especially compared to the oneS

Yes that is what you said. Good job you can say stuff.

Haha the "What is your point" card now haha. Well M.C. the point is that using fat people to advertise fast food is not a good idea. The point is if using fat people was a good idea you would be able to find 4 commercials of them as easiley as i found 4 commercials with 10 skinny fit people in. The point is when it comes to using athletes its important to use an athlete that will make you think you wont get disgustingly fat if you eat their food. The point is i have ALOT of ground to stand on and you have none.

You are making multiple cop out posts to try and save face. Your probably the absolutely worst discussion i had with a person in this thread. You offered absolutely nothing, you have absolutely no proof, you have no arguments as to why Rou Nelson should be put in their commercials, your only comments where "well if he was popular enough you best believe they would use him :sad02:" and "Iv seen commercials with fat people even though the only video i can find is one that proves that MCdonalds does NOT want to repeat that marketing strategy". Oh and telling me that i have no ground to stand on even though you have proved absolutely nothing wrong, made no points, and did not even discuss the main discussion. 

By far the biggest waste of my time was talking to you in this thread. So il learn from my mistake and stop right here.




Soojooko said:


> Picture the fat dude standing in the queue at McDonals trying to decide what to buy. He *wants* to buy 6 Big Macs but he feels guilty. He looks over to the posters and sees two beautiful young people sitting in the sun eating something reasonably healthy looking. Fat dude feels bad. He orders a Chicken Royal and small fries.
> 
> Now rewind. Imagine when he looks over to the poster he sees a picture of Roy Nelson. UFC fighter. MacDonalds lover. Fat bastard. He's going to feel pretty good about himself after seeing that and is more likely to buy the 6 Big Macs.
> 
> ...



So is this supposed to be a commercial or what?? The guy is fat because he does not feel guilty about eating that stuff to begin with. He does not need help not feeling guilty. Hell he might actually see Roy and think "Ughh i dont want to keep looking like that" and puts the burgers down and decides to get healthy. Or a normal guy goes in there and wants to buy a burger but then sees Roy eating it and thinks to himself "Wow thats gross i really dont want that to happen to me". Or a girl walks in there and instead of seeing skinny people eating fast food she sees a fat guy and thinks "I dont want to be fat im already having weight problem as is" and walks out.

No company wants to take such risk with their product that already has a bad public image. All Roy would be doing is adding on to it.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> mmm yeah that commercial you posted obviously looked disgusting especially compared to the oneS
> 
> Yes that is what you said. Good job you can say stuff.
> 
> ...


I already gave you a commercial, there are commercials on TV consistently with overweight people, skinny people, attractive, ugly, etc. Your point is you can find attractive people on commercials and thus fat people are never used? You do realize most advertisements use attractive people? It has nothing to do with "fast food" it has to do with manipulating the human sexual behavior. The same reason when you sell a car you have a hot model slapped to the hood of it. They do, however, use overweight people.

As for why they'd use Roy, if he was popular enough then they would use him. He's a funny guy and you can create many humors/interesting commercials with him. You can appeal to a vastly superior margin of people with humor than you can with a skinny guy over a fat guy. There have been fat people representing multiple companies including fast food over the course of all advertising history.

You seem to really not understand that popularity/draw power >>>> physical appearance, even in fast food, especially if you can find humor in it.

If it's a waste of your time then stop, nobody is forcing you to reply to me. I'm wondering though, will you actually do what you say and stick to your word, or will you again reply to me with the whole "omg waste of time, grr!" response?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> I already gave you a commercial, there are commercials on TV consistently with overweight people, skinny people, attractive, ugly, etc. Your point is you can find attractive people on commercials and thus fat people are never used? You do realize most advertisements use attractive people? It has nothing to do with "fast food" it has to do with manipulating the human sexual behavior. The same reason when you sell a car you have a hot model slapped to the hood of it. They do, however, use overweight people.
> 
> As for why they'd use Roy, if he was popular enough then they would use him. He's a funny guy and you can create many humors/interesting commercials with him. You can appeal to a vastly superior margin of people with humor than you can with a skinny guy over a fat guy. There have been fat people representing multiple companies including fast food over the course of all advertising history.
> 
> ...


Just stop. Its over. I stopped reading your nonsense after your last post.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

M.C said:


> A disgusting video of a fat person eating? It honestly sounds like you have some sort of personal issue regarding fat people, most people are perfectly okay with the commercial, there was nothing disgusting about it.


The thing I find disgusting in that commercial is actually the McD burger itself. Maybe not as disgusting as that fried butter stuff, but close... :laugh:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Just stop. Its over. I stopped reading your nonsense after your last post.


Cool, thanks for what discussion we did have and for being so civil and upstanding about it... :thumb02: 

Moving on, I'm pretty sure Dana has hated Roy since the first day they met and Roy doesn't seem like a person who just starts changing himself to make others like him.

I am sure Dana will always not like him.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Picture the fat dude standing in the queue at McDonals trying to decide what to buy. He *wants* to buy 6 Big Macs but he feels guilty. He looks over to the posters and sees two beautiful young people sitting in the sun eating something reasonably healthy looking. Fat dude feels bad. He orders a Chicken Royal and small fries.
> 
> Now rewind. Imagine when he looks over to the poster he sees a picture of Roy Nelson. UFC fighter. MacDonalds lover. Fat bastard. He's going to feel pretty good about himself after seeing that and is more likely to buy the 6 Big Macs.
> 
> ...


I'm with Sideways TBH (and I'm not trying to draw him back in, I know he's done, just saying) because I strongly feel that companies want to project the image that attractive, healthy people use their product, which is why most actors and celebrities endorsing products tend to be attractive and healthy-looking. 

If you're old enough to remember cigarette ads in magazines and the like, you'll recall that they were always gorgeous young models in incredible shape doing active things. They didn't show people with tar-stained teeth, out of shape and wheezing, skin leathery and fingers yellowed. Same with alcohol ads. They don't show dumpy alcoholics sitting alone at home clutching a twelve pack or a fifth with the TV as their only friend, stomach bloated from a cirrhotic liver, broken blood vessels in cheeks and nose, with bad skin and a terrible case of the shakes. They show attractive people having an incredible time, partying down, looking like they probably don't have time for alcohol with their busy gym and salon schedules- at worst we see "average joes" in average shape, hanging with their buddies on superbowl sunday or something. It's a fairly basic advertising tenet, and doubly important when public sentiment is already that your product has deleterious effects on health and fitness.

I agree that a certain demographic might be comforted to see a famous person who looks like they might be obese just like them, endorsing the meal they're about to order. But I think a larger (har har) demographic wants to be reassured that what they're about to order is the same thing that the beautiful people eat.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> He orders a Chicken Royal and small fries.


Only reason I know that a chicken royal is from somewhere in Europe is pulp fiction. :thumb01:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Since the fast food subject is heated up, and in a *Roy Nelson's* thread that would never be a derailing :thumbsup:, for those who never seen the following documentary from 2004, it is worthy watching - shocking, revealing and still reflecting nowadays reality for many:











The movie highlights in 7 minutes:






The whole movie:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Only reason I know that a chicken royal is from somewhere in Europe is pulp fiction. :thumb01:


"Royal with cheese"


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Since the fast food subject is heated up, and in a *Roy Nelson's* thread that would never be a derailing :thumbsup:, for those who never seen the following documentary from 2004, it is worthy watching - shocking, revealing and still reflecting nowadays reality for many:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That documentary is worthless. He basically proved that if you eat 5000 calories a day, largely sugars, without exercising... you'll get sick. Shocking!

A person can absolutely eat fast food and be healthy. The major problems with fast food are people's poor choices of fare, because they don't understand basic nutritional concepts, like the need for a balanced diet of protein, vitamins, greens (huge fries and huge coke... that's lunch!) and of course fast food restaurants' continual pushing towards larger portions which results in over-eating, because apparently no one can resist twice as much food for a mild price bump. Most people have no idea how many calories they are consuming anyway.

But you could definitely eat every single meal via fast food without suffering what happened to that guy if you pay attention to your diet. You'd just have to *gasp* order the salad occasionally, and sometimes even stop eating before your stomach told you one more bite meant vomit-time. I know triathletes and marathon runners who eat fast food regularly, what's a whopper to someone who's going to run all the calories off that evening anyway?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...More politics again. It really is just mama drama. Nelson had his shots. Dana does have a legit point. I like Roy but he did lose to JDS, Mir and Werdum. I would love to see Roy get a title shot but he really does have to take out a top 5 fighter to earn that slot...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

LikeABoss88 said:


> Roy Nelson needs to shave that beard, man. Enough is enough.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

HexRei said:


> *That documentary is worthless. *He basically proved that if you eat 5000 calories a day, largely sugars, without exercising... you'll get sick. Shocking!
> 
> A person can absolutely eat fast food and be healthy. The major problems with fast food are people's poor choices of fare, *because they don't understand basic nutritional concepts*, like the need for a balanced diet of protein, vitamins, greens (huge fries and huge coke... that's lunch!) and of course *fast food restaurants' continual pushing towards larger portions which results in over-eating*, because apparently no one can resist twice as much food for a mild price bump. Most people have no idea how many calories they are consuming anyway.
> 
> But you could definitely eat every single meal via fast food without suffering what happened to that guy if you pay attention to your diet. You'd just have to *gasp* order the salad occasionally, and sometimes even stop eating before your stomach told you one more bite meant vomit-time. I know triathletes and marathon runners who eat fast food regularly, *what's a whopper to someone who's going to run all the calories off that evening anyway?*


*Worthless, Hex?* Worthless for whom? Good to know apparently you know how to eat healthly and have discipline to do it. If you check the bold quotes you'll figure out better how worthless do not apply to most people. That documentary is excelent and exposes exactly *the ignorance of lots of people* and it is a slap on the face of the general public against Mac D absurd idea you could eat there every day without consequences. Did Mac D provide any insight of the possible outcome of eating anything in their menu? No. The documentary did that in explicit manner and woke up general public, authorities and made Fast Food companies to review their policies and official statements.

Far, far away from worthless. A corageous wake up call to society.

Plus, obviously there is no biggy in eat a whopper now and then, specially if you gonna burn extra calories, but bear in mind if you overdo it, colestherol will accumulate regardless of exercices and that is particularly dangerous combination.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I will say because of Super Size Me I havn't touched a Quarter Pounder or Big Mac in ages. Although I do eat the breakfast and filet-o-fish from time to time. I've come to realize that McDonalds is not real food. You're hungry after an hour and it's so damn greasy with high sodium content + preservatives. 

Fun fact. Once bought five whoppers for a $1 each and ate only whopper for two days straight. Ughh...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> I will say because of Super Size Me I havn't touched a Quarter Pounder or Big Mac in ages. Although I do eat the breakfast and filet-o-fish from time to time. I've come to realize that McDonalds is not real food. You're hungry after an hour and it's so damn greasy with high sodium content + preservatives.
> 
> Fun fact. Once bought five whoppers for a $1 each and ate only whopper for two days straight. Ughh...


Iv never bought fast food fish... how is it???


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Iv never bought fast food fish... how is it???


Fishy


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> Fishy


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> *Worthless, Hex?* Worthless for whom? Good to know apparently you know how to eat healthly and have discipline to do it. If you check the bold quotes you'll figure out better how worthless do not apply to most people. That documentary is excelent and exposes exactly *the ignorance of lots of people* and it is a slap on the face of the general public against Mac D absurd idea you could eat there every day without consequences. Did Mac D provide any insight of the possible outcome of eating anything in their menu? No. The documentary did that in explicit manner and woke up general public, authorities and made Fast Food companies to review their policies and official statements.
> 
> Far, far away from worthless. A corageous wake up call to society.
> 
> Plus, obviously there is no biggy in eat a whopper now and then, specially if you gonna burn extra calories, but bear in mind if you overdo it, colestherol will accumulate regardless of exercices and that is particularly dangerous combination.


You're missing the point. 5000 calories a day of ANYTHING without exercise will make you ill. He could be eating Jenny Craig meals or grandma's home cooking and 5000 calories of them without exercise will be terrible for his health. This is why I feel the film is problematic- rather than taking away the message that portioning is key, viewers take away the message that fast food is bad, mmmkay. They're left barely better off than they started, because they still don't understand that they need to limit the amount of food they eat, rather than just avoiding a few specific restaurants singled out to be whipping boys for the sake of the film.

Also, Whoppers aren't particularly bad in terms of cholesterol (in fact burgers in general aren't necessarily). A whopper's cholesterol content of 75mg is 1/4 of the recommended daily intake, which means you can eat four whoppers a day and still be within doctor-recommended allowances. Additionally, exercise DOES help with cholesterol buildup in arteries, much the same way as forcing pressurized water through a clogged pipe helps remove the clog buildup. 


Have you seen Fat Head?

http://www.fathead-movie.com/index.php/about/

Basically the guy did exactly what Spurlock did except he made smart choices at the fast food counter for a whole month and actually lost weight and got healthier by many metrics. I'm not saying its a good idea to eat fast food for every meal (generally its too high in transfat to eat all the time), but Spurlock's problems were not a result of the food he was eating, it was the massive amounts.

I think it would be funny to do a further counterpoint and go to non-fastfood restaurants and eat 5000 calories a day and document my spiral into illness just to make the point that too much food is bad for you no matter where you buy it. Then maybe I'll do one where I eat 5000 calories a day of "health food" cooked in my own kitchen, lol.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

HexRei said:


> *They're left barely better off than they started...*


Great, Hex. That was everything I was looking for. *Supersize Me* was not *worthless* as your first line stated then, right? And it inspired not only the makers of Fat Head to make their own updated documentary, but many other studies followed that movie, isn't it? 

Lets not jump over an original idea that brought great points to be debated and, as expected, *updated*. The goal was to alert people. The movie accomplished his primary mission.

PS: You said *I am missing a point*. OK. That can happen to anyone at any given time to people less informed than you and me, so any documentary aiming to educate will be useful. Not worthless.
And if I am missing a point in overcalories/Day, that is EXACTLY what the movie is about: *Supersize Me*


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Great, Hex. That was everything I was looking for. *Supersize Me* was not *worthless* as your first line stated then, right? And it inspired not only the makers of Fat Head to make their own updated documentary, but many other studies followed that movie, isn't it?
> 
> Lets not jump over an original idea that brought great points to be debated and, as expected, *updated*. The goal was to alert people. The movie accomplished his primary mission.
> 
> PS: You said *I am missing a point*. OK. That can happen to anyone at any given time to people less informed than you and me, so any documentary aiming to educate will be useful. Not worthless.


Ok, _not quite_ worthless, there is value in inspiring debate and creating a dialog, but cmon now, its not like that movie was revolutionary or anything. There was lots of public sentiment against fast food already at the time of its release. I'd almost say his film preyed upon that sentiment and indulged confirmation bias among viewers.

And if it gives people an inaccurate message (that fast food will make you sick, period) that can actually be worse than worthless, because some people are bound to genuinely think that its somehow healthier to eat Red Robin's fries in massive portions instead, because hey, its not dreaded, poisonous fast food, or likewise that Burger King's Whopper is somehow worse for you than a similarly-sized Red Robin burger. 



> And if I am missing a point in overcalories/Day, that is EXACTLY what the movie is about: *Supersize Me*


 Except that he mostly forgot to talk about caloric intake, and was not plain about the fact that he was eating an obesity level diet that would make a person ill no matter what food they happened to be eating. Which makes the title nothing more than a catchy name.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

HexRei said:


> Except that he mostly forgot to talk about caloric intake, and was not plain about the fact that he was eating an obesity level diet that would make a person ill no matter what food they happened to be eating. Which makes the title nothing more than a catchy name.


That is the whole core of the movie, man. A rule was set to accept supersize whenever offered and in the end they showed the off the chart quantities he ingested along the program. Can't be more plain evident he was over eating and that was the message to people who need to take care of their diet, who, like heavy drinkers or drug addicts, are weak to resist to a Supersize upgrade when offered. 

I agree some people don't get impressed that easy, but I call revolutionary, as some reviews considered too, a movie where a guy is eating that wrong just to prove a point even being told straight to quit the program by doctors or he could die


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Iv never bought fast food fish... how is it???


It's actually pretty good, but I doubt it's real fish...haha! In fact I'm quite certain it's Blinky aka the three eyed fish!


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Im so glad i dont know Sideways in real life. Talking to him would make my brain hurt. 20 people arguing against your opinion, which is just that an opinion, but the guy cant seem to see anything from the other side.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

EVERLOST said:


> Im so glad i dont know Sideways in real life. Talking to him would make my brain hurt. 20 people arguing against your opinion, which is just that an opinion, but the guy cant seem to see anything from the other side.


Yeah cause that means they are right.

It seems i have all the professionals on my side cause Roy would already be sponsored if it was such a amazing genius idea.

And i do see it from their side which is why i see how stupid it is. Iv mentioned numerous times that at first i thought the same thing they did. So clearly i see it from that side.

And dont worry im glad i dont know you in real life either.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I'm with Sideways TBH (and I'm not trying to draw him back in, I know he's done, just saying) because I strongly feel that companies want to project the image that attractive, healthy people use their product, which is why most actors and celebrities endorsing products tend to be attractive and healthy-looking.
> 
> If you're old enough to remember cigarette ads in magazines and the like, you'll recall that they were always gorgeous young models in incredible shape doing active things. They didn't show people with tar-stained teeth, out of shape and wheezing, skin leathery and fingers yellowed. Same with alcohol ads. They don't show dumpy alcoholics sitting alone at home clutching a twelve pack or a fifth with the TV as their only friend, stomach bloated from a cirrhotic liver, broken blood vessels in cheeks and nose, with bad skin and a terrible case of the shakes. They show attractive people having an incredible time, partying down, looking like they probably don't have time for alcohol with their busy gym and salon schedules- at worst we see "average joes" in average shape, hanging with their buddies on superbowl sunday or something. It's a fairly basic advertising tenet, and doubly important when public sentiment is already that your product has deleterious effects on health and fitness.
> 
> I agree that a certain demographic might be comforted to see a famous person who looks like they might be obese just like them, endorsing the meal they're about to order. But I think a larger (har har) demographic wants to be reassured that what they're about to order is the same thing that the beautiful people eat.


People might say they want that but in reality they don't. Advertisement is all about psychological manipulation and quite frankly most companies are terrible at advertising and you are left thinking either their commercial is for a competitor, not knowing what the hell it was for, or not being given positive subconscious feelings towards their product. 

Here is how branding works; you create dominant images, sounds, and messages and force them into the skulls of the hapless masses through repetition. Whether or not it is successful is based on what kind of associations and impressions you are creating. Morbidly obese, disheveled, hairy guy with his shirt off is not a dominant image you want associated with your food product. The subconscious association created with that is this food makes you look like this and people do not want to look like that. 

You do not want people to directly relate to the image you are forcing upon them either. Direct relation forms apathetic connections the association must breed a purchasing imperative. Which means you want them to desire said image in some way.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> It's actually pretty good, but I doubt it's real fish...haha! In fact I'm quite certain it's Blinky aka the three eyed fish!


I think it depends on where you live/eat it. If I remember correctly, quite a while ago there was a case about McD or BK fish burger. In Europe they had to change the formula, because according to the laws they weren't allowed to sell it as "fish" burger if the thing that was supposed to be fish didn't consist mostly of real fish, whereas in the US in the original formula there was no real fish in it, just artificial fish flavour, which was ok according to US laws.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Advertisement and propaganda nowadays mean how good you can get on passing a lie ahead.
You get instruction on how to lie effectively and professionally by college teachers and get better credentials and awards for basically transforming the reaction to a piece of sh!t product from*"Meh..."* into *"WOW !!!"*.


----------

